# Englischkurs



## AMUN (23 Apr. 2009)

*Englisch für Anfänger*

Wir fangen mit einem leichten deutschen Text an:

Drei Hexen schauen sich drei Swatch Uhren an. Welche Hexe schaut welche Swatch Uhr an?

Und nun das Ganze in englischer Sprache:

Three witches watch three swatch watches. Which witch watch which swatch watch?

(Bitte ohne feuchte Aussprache! Ansonsten vor der nächsten Übung bitte erst mal den Bildschirm abwischen.)

*Englisch für Fortgeschrittene*

Drei geschlechtsumgewandelte Hexen schauen sich drei Swatch Uhrenknöpfe an. Welche geschlechtsumgewandelte Hexe schaut sich welchen Swatch Uhrenknopf an?

Und nun wieder in englischer Sprache:

Three switched witches watch three Swatch watch switches. Which switched witch watch which Swatch watch switch?

*Englisch für Profis*

Drei Schweizer Hexen-Schlampen, die sich wünschen geschlechtsumgewandelt zu sein,schauen sich schweizer Swatch Uhrenknöpfe an. Welche schweizer Hexen-Schlampe, die sich wünscht geschlechtsumgewandelt zu sein, schaut sich welche schweizer Swatch Uhrenknöpfe an?

Das ganze in Englisch:

Three swiss witch-bitches, which wished to be switched swiss witch-bitches, wish to watch three swiss Swatch watch switches. Which swiss witch-bitch which wishes to be a switched swiss witch-bitch, wishes to watch which swiss Swatch watch switch?


----------



## Buterfly (23 Apr. 2009)

lol5lol5


----------



## redapfel (4 Sep. 2009)

lol3lol3lol3


----------



## oberbirne (4 Sep. 2009)

lol6lol6rofl2rofl2


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Okt. 2011)

ich hau mich weghappy010happy010happy010


----------



## Q (20 Okt. 2011)

rofl3 nee wat prima :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Okt. 2011)

Kann mal bitte einer den Knoten aus meiner Zunge machen?​


----------

